# Flash Site | Photoblog, thoughts?



## itdr_design (Mar 17, 2009)

Hello folks, my name is Brandon Charles I design photoblogs for a company called Into The Dark Room. I wanted to get some opinions about our product line. We just released a product called the "Dream Package", its a photoblog, a flash webiste and a slideshow for one price. It would be really cool if you kind people would look at that product and our custom blog products. *I would really like some feedback on the pricing and the quality of the products.*

ITDR *HOME ITDR* Into the Darkroom


----------



## jp_printroomguy (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Brandon,

I just came back from checking your website. Cool design, nice products. What actually impressed me is the fact that Jay is part of your staff. Ever since a friend of mine showed me Jay's website last year, I've been very impressed by his work. Having him on your staff and as a photographer using your company's service is a great recommendation. I'm currently using Photobiz for my photography business website and blogspot for my blogging. It would be nice to get the whole package under one roof. I'm going to go over your website and the dream package in more detail when I get home. If it looks good, I may switch to ITDR. Thanks for posting the info on this forum.

Sincerely,
JP


----------

